# Best way to build barriers



## 45K10 (May 1, 2008)

I am responsible for building the barriers for our cyclocross racing spectacular in Tallahassee this weekend. I have some 1x8x8 boards and some 2x4's to use. What are some of the best ways to support the barriers? I was thinking of making some feet for the barriers or attaching them to some pipe which I will drive into the ground. I would really appreciate some input.

Thanks


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

45K10 said:


> I am responsible for building the barriers for our cyclocross racing spectacular in Tallahassee this weekend. I have some 1x8x8 boards and some 2x4's to use. What are some of the best ways to support the barriers? I was thinking of making some feet for the barriers or attaching them to some pipe which I will drive into the ground. I would really appreciate some input.
> 
> Thanks


I saw some that someone made that used steel rebar driven into the ground. There were some metal clamps screwed to the barriers that the rebar slid into to secure them. Worked quite well. 

-matt


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

The way my local series does it:
2 big planks, 2" wide, with 3 holes drilled through the width.
Set one on the ground, drive rebar through holes, put the other one on top, drive the rebar flush with the top plank.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

How well covered is the top of that rebar? OSHA won't let you leave rebar sticking up at a construction site without something shielding the top of it (so no one gets impaled), and people don't run with their cross bikes through construction sites...

The way we do it at the Canton Cup is thus:

Barrier is 4m wide x 40cm high. Pound a wooden stake behind and in front of it on either end, DEEP. drive a screw through the front stake, through the barrier, into the rear stake.

Pound 2-3 smaller wooden stakes on the backside ONLY. Cut them so the edge touching the barrier is flush and the far edge drops away, so there's nothing sharp you could tear up your achilles area on if you graze it on the way down.

I thought all this stuff was overkill, but apparently we've had officials force some of these changes in past years. I would say the above method will DEFINITELY pass a USCF course inspection.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

> OSHA won't let you leave rebar sticking up at a construction site without something shielding the top of it (so no one gets impaled),


I was not aware that OSHA was getting into cross...... LOL (Just kidding) 

I've seen them build just about any different way...... I don't love the top of the rebar sticking up however....


----------



## VeldrijdenAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine use 8 foot long 2x8s, stacked 2 high. Gets very close to the 40cm standard. I use some wood slats with screws to attach the 2x8s together. I use the metal U brackets with rebar. You can easily hammer the rebar down below the top of the barrier so there is no chance someone catches on that. Also, I use 2 of these per barrier ie, the barriers are 16 feet long. The first year I had the full 16ft length but they were just too hard to move around easily so I cut them in half.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

cyklopath said:


> I was not aware that OSHA was getting into cross...... LOL (Just kidding).


My point was that you should be careful about exposed rebar, and it's not just some random guy on the internet saying this, it's f-ing OSHA, so they might know what they're talking about. Sorry if that was too nuanced a concept for you.

I'm not saying you can't use rebar to support your barriers, I'm just saying you need to be smart about it. The u brackets are smart, and hammering it well below the top of the barrier is smart.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

> My point was that you should be careful about exposed rebar, and it's not just some random guy on the internet saying this, it's f-ing OSHA, so they might know what they're talking about. Sorry if that was too nuanced a concept for you.



Dude, take yourself just a little less seriously.... I was joking! (hence the 'just kidding' at the end of what I wrote). I used to be head of safety in an industrial facility with over 1k workers in it..... I know a little about OSHA and a little about safety..... 

Nice blog by the way.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

Fair enough. It's hard to tell the difference between "joking" and "completely missing the point" and I'm even more high strung than usual since my website is down.


----------



## tjanson (Nov 11, 2006)

colinr said:


> How well covered is the top of that rebar? OSHA won't let you leave rebar sticking up at a construction site without something shielding the top of it (so no one gets impaled), and people don't run with their cross bikes through construction sites...


Yeah, I over simplified when I explained it. The rebar gets driven 2 or so inches below the top of the plank. No chance of impalement.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I used 4 foot rebar and electrical conduit clamps to hold it to the barrier--now here's the trick for you, start pounding in the rebars using the barier as a guide, THEN remove the barrier and beat it down so it's below the barrier height--finally, slip a short length of electrical plastic conduit over the rebar so it's covered and the barier doesn't rattle around. Worked very nicely.


----------



## 45K10 (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas I appreciate it.


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)

The race I did on sunday used saw horse mounts (you can get them at Home Depot) with little short legs on them to get the barrier to the right height. The barrier was free standing, safe (would give if you hit it) and portable. No need to carry a 4 lb sledge around the course or have to pull iron stakes out of the ground post race. Neat idea.

Google image search "sawhorse brackets" and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## FlynRide (Feb 26, 2005)

For what it's worth... here is how I made my CX barriers.

8' boards of pine glued & screwed to be 15.75" (40cm) tall and 2x4 braces glued & screwed to support the barriers. The width of the pine board also takes into account the added height when mounted on the braces. 

View attachment 147885


View attachment 147886


View attachment 147887


Simple to make, simple to set-up, simple to take down. KISS.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice lookin barriers!


----------

